# 2003 LeMond Zurich: braze-on or clamp front der?



## mness (Feb 9, 2005)

OK, I'm new to road bike details after being a mountain biker for many years. Anyway... I just bought a used 2003 LeMond Zurich that's on it's way to me from the East coast. I'm going to convert it from a double to a triple and am shopping for the parts now.

Does this frame take a braze-on or a clamp-on front derailleur?

From the pic of the bike (below) it looks like a clamp. But I emailed LeMond and they said "Braze on type w/ 31.8 mm clamp". Isn't that a contradiction? Or do I just not understand what braze-on means?

Can someone tell me for sure?

Thanks!


----------



## rriddle3 (Aug 5, 2004)

For what it's worth, the Zurich came with Ultegra components and the Lemond tech sheet describes the FD just like you said. The 105 and lesser FD's are not described like that, so I'm assuming that is the specific style description for Ultegra and Dura Ace FDs. I would imagine the seat tube will take any FD with the 31.8mm clamp.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

The folks at Lemond are trying to tell you to buy the Ultegra braze-on front derailleur AND, as a separate item, the Shimano 31.8 mm front derailleur clamp. That clamp is designed to take the braze-on front derailleur.

Bolt the derailleur to the clamp, then attach the whole assembly to your seat tube.


----------

